# Open Pro vs CXP 33



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

So I'm ready to do my first wheel build. I wanted somthing in a durable, classic style wheel. I am thinking 32 x3 Front and rear. Shimano 105 5700 hubs, DT comp spokes and DT brass nipples.
I would like something that will be easy to build and give me many training miles to come. Mostly long straight ahead base miles in the winter. Roads here in No. Ca. are so so. Mixed bag of smooth and pot holes. If I really like them I may just want to keep them on the training bike all year. They then would see some climbing and group rides.
Me, I'm anywhere between 180 and 190 lbs depending on time of year.
Would one of these rims be a better choice for me either in building or riding. On the BWW site pat makes a comment that the CXP 33s may be harder to build up. Yes, no?
Thanks for any help.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

I would suggest the CXP33 as the best choice, because:

a. Will built a more laterally stiff wheel because of its higher rim. At your weight, wheel stiffness should be a higher consideration than rim weight
b. It looks better, IMO
c. A bit more aero if you are after this sort of thing (more suitable to your environment)

Pat from BWW may be referring to the 14mm nipple this rim needs in lieu of the standard 12mm nipple. Make sure you adjust the spoke length for a 14mm nipple

Edit to add: Very sensible choice on components, BTW. You have been doing your homework :thumbsup:


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

He says the internal nipple cup (CXP 33) demands a certain amount of hands on experience. Whatever that means.


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

I can't comment on the build, but the finished product is as good as anything you can buy. The CXP33 does look better on a modern bike with fatter tubes though.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

dcgriz said:


> Edit to add: Very sensible choice on components, BTW. You have been doing your homework :thumbsup:


Thanks. I'll save the fancy "pie in the sky" stuff for my second build.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

T K said:


> He says the internal nipple cup (CXP 33) demands a certain amount of hands on experience. Whatever that means.


The rim has an "internal" eyelet that does not protrude through the top of the rim (that's why it needs the longer nipple). I think if you take it nice and slow you should not have any major problem.

Edit to add: Grease the shoulders of the nipple and the interior of the eyelet as well to allow the nipple to find its place and turn easily when you tighten the spokes.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## Merckx Ti (Mar 8, 2008)

I would use Kinlin XR300's if it was me.
They are cheaper and an excellent all around rim.


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

I have both. The CXP-33 may be slightly stiffer. Both build up to good wheels. I did have the eyelet on a CXP pull through after about 5 years and a few thousand miles but it was sooner than an Open Pro rim would need to be replaced. My Open Pro's are 32 and my CXP's are 28 and my weight is 190 - 200. I really don't have a preference and switch back and forth but I agree with the poster above that the CXP's look better


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

CXP33s hands down between the two. Also Merckx Ti's suggestion of getting the Kinlin XR300 is a great option too. I'm a Velocity Deep V fan and can attest to the stout nature of those wheels too. By the way, Open Pros have a tendency to develop cracks on the eyelets. Most of the people with OPs that I havw mentioned this too suddenly noticed that theirs were developing cracks there too. As a former Clydesdale, my two top choices were always the CXP33s and the Velocity Deep Vs. In fact, visit any Clydesdale Forum and you'll see that CXP33s are always highly regarded.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. I will be looking into a 30mm rim for my next build. WI hubs, aero spokes, that sort of thing. This particular build, being my first, I just wanted to do what I will call a "Classic" build using traditional components from the generation of cyclists before me. Kind of like every cyclist should experience the feel of a steel bike. Just part of the right of passage if you will.


----------

